# LPG Warning, do not use this site if you want to live.



## AutoMax (Sep 23, 2008)

On my recent winter tour of Scandinavia, gas refills were and are far and few between. I`m using a Gaslow system. Having travelled all the way down from the North Cape through Finland was looking forward to topping up the tanks, ( well actually they were empty by now ) in Pitea at the OK Q8 garage as listed in All the Aires Scandinavia book.
On arrival at the site we filled up with Diesel and asked the staff on duty where the LPG pump was. They directed me to an area well away from the main pumps towards what looked like an old wooden bus shelter. I asked what connector I should use but this was beyond them although they spoke passable english.
The lady said that she would come across to switch it on.
The pump unit looked like it had been reversed into by a lorry and had a slight tilt to it, the filler hose was lying on the floor in the snow. 
Wearing gloves as it was -32.8c at the time I quickly identified it as a cup fitting and went to get out the adaptor. The lady said that she had one already to hand so I screwed it on and engaged the nozzle.
I said that it was ok and she pressed the fill button, she was on the mobile at the time so casually lent across and pressed the button.
Now this is the point which I wished I was a few hundred miles away.
First there was a weird groaning noise from the pump internals, quickly followed by the front of the pump falling off and liquid gas pouring out from the connection between the filler and the adaptor all over my gloved hands.
I immediately took the gloves off and could feel the liquid starting to nip at my fingers went over to the pump and hit the emergency stop. The lady was about 20 meters away by now, still on the phone.
I disconnected the filler and liquid gas dribbled out over the floor.
She tried to say that it was my equipment at fault but I could tell that this was a half hearted claim, and when she said I would have to pay for the gas I had I politely asked her to call the local police or health and safety official and we would discuss the shutting down of the garage site She declined the offer and we went on our way still with no gas and the nearest about 300 miles away.
I have emailed the town council and they are very concerned about this situation and are looking into it.
I know my equipment is ok as it filled up prior to this and after without any problems.
So if you do call in there don't use it unless its a shiny new one.
Bob


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, we have had a problem in France, the pump was frozen and would not seal.  But we carried On a few hours and tried again and it was fine.  

We have had it in europe when its really cold, the LPG being a 60 / 40 mix of Propane / Butane that it uses the Propane and when you only have Butane left in the bottle you think its empty.

But very happy with the Gaslow, had it on the last van 18 months, and a year on this van.  Money well spent.  Bob.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the warning.

We are going to Denmark but also hoping to go to other Scandinavian countries.

The lady shouldn't have been using a mobile either, she could have caused an explosion.

If it is difficult to fill up with LPG then that may limit our time in Scandinavia.


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

Presumably the problems with groaning pump and infective coupling were due to the temperature and general condition of the equipment.

I wonder if the low temperatures are why there are so few LPG filling stations in Scananavia?

A secondary question - how did your van fare in these very low temperatures?


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

zulurita said:


> Thanks for the warning.
> The lady shouldn't have been using a mobile either, she could have caused an explosion.
> Scandinavia.


This is on a level with being gassed, simply doesn't happen.

Olley


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

zulurita said:


> Thanks for the warning.
> 
> We are going to Denmark but also hoping to go to other Scandinavian countries.
> 
> ...


Hi Rita, when you go, make sure you visit Ribe and Tonder many go by on the bypass. We went 2 years ago Diesel was cheaper than Germany, food was expensive. :roll:  Bob.


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*it does not happen*

could ollie clarify the it does not happen comment?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

The chances of a mobile phone causing a gas explosion are very remote - there simply isn't oomph to create a spark.


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

thanx for the report ill pass it on to mel at vicarious books for the next issue. shame about the station as its convienet at the north of sweden. brave of you to head north in winter brrrrr. did you see the nothern lights? . any info on any other changes to lpg stations would be usefull also cheers ANDY andSUE currently overnighting in a german carpark


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: it does not happen*



weldted said:


> could ollie clarify the it does not happen comment?


It was a joke. :lol:

Dougie.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Tests have been carried out trying to ignite fuel air mixtures with a mobile phone it doesn't happen.

In the US where you can leave the nozzle in pouring petrol while you walk away, they reckon that fires have been caused by the static from the clothes of people returning to the nozzle.


----------

